# Can Dead People Hear and Become Alive?



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 20, 2004)

In John 5:25, Do the Dead hear the Lord and become alive after hearing? What thinkest thou? 

Truly, truly, I say to you, an hour is coming, and is now here, when the dead will hear the voice of the Son of God, *and those who hear will live,*

Randy


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 20, 2004)

Unregeneate hear the Gospel and live... - (i.e. become alive).

(i.e. again, read the previosu verse: John 5:24 Most assuredly, I say to you, he who hears My word and believes in Him who sent Me has everlasting life, and shall not come into judgment, but has passed from death into life. )


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 20, 2004)

Think Lazurus


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 21, 2004)

I did consider Lazurus. I have considered many other passages but this one was the first one to stop me. Someone who thinks they know Greek told me that according to the text the dead person is hearing before they are living. I'm not that great at understanding greek.

This is the arguement I was presented with, as I looked at the response with a dumb founded expression. 

(The word "hear" is active aorist participle. "Shall live" is 'future' middle form. The time of the aorist participle will be antecedent to the time of the leading verb. Thus the hearing precedes the living.)

I'm just a lowly layman.(I thought to myself) What the heck is antecedent? Anyways, I'm, not allergic to looking up stuff. And I will, but I thought this was a good place for some comeback about the greek.

I will tell you my response after I hear from someone who truly knows greek. What do you guys think? I will tell you that my answer was contextual instead of grammatical.

For Christ's Crown and Covenant. Randy

[Edited on 11-21-2004 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 23, 2004)

Antedecent is usually a conditional element in a proposition which goes before the phrase in question.

The dead will hear (antecedent) and shall live (subsequent).


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 23, 2004)

So does that make him correct in saying the dead hear as dead men?

My response was that this text wasn't about regeneration but about life everlasting. Therefore the text wasn't commenting about becoming regenerate but about being clothed in everlasting life. Putting on immortality. What do you think?


----------



## andreas (Nov 24, 2004)

***Do the Dead hear the Lord and become alive after hearing? What thinkest thou?***

" Verily, verily, I say unto you, The hour is coming, and now is, when the dead shall hear the voice of the Son of God: and they that hear shall live.
"For as the Father hath life in himself; so hath he given to the Son to have life in himself;John 25,26

Christ is equal with God for He is God.
"In him was life" John 1:4.He has the power to give life and take life,for He is life.
andreas.


----------



## andreas (Nov 24, 2004)

Greek NT - Textus Rec.) John 5:25 amhn amhn legw umin oti ercetai wra kai nun estin ote oi nekroi akousontai thV fwnhV tou uiou tou qeou kai oi akousanteV zhsontai


AMHN AMHN LEGW UMIN--TRULY TRULY I TELL YOU
OTI ERCETAI WRA--THE TIME IS COMING
KAI NUN ESTIN--AND IT IS HERE
OTE---WHEN
OI NECROI---THE DEAD
ACOUSONTAI-- WILL HEAR
THV FWNHV--THE VOICE
TOU UIOU TOU QEOU--OF THE Son of God
KAI OI ACOUSANTEV--AND THOSE WHO HEAR
ZHSONTAI---WILL LIVE.
They have to hear before they become alive.The voice comes first ,and life follows.
andreas.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 24, 2004)

But they cannot hear unless they have already been regenerated. Dead men are dead; just as dead as brother Lazarus (He stinketh).

Joh 3:3 Jesus answered and said to him, Truly, truly, I say to you, If one is not generated from above, he is not able to see the kingdom of God.

God gives me spiritual eyes and then under Rom 10:17, after hearing the word, faith is given and conversion happens.

[Edited on 11-24-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## andreas (Nov 24, 2004)

There are two meanings here.Regeneration,when one is quickened by the spirit and becomes saved,and the literal meaning when the dead will come forth for judgment.In the literal interpretation, Christ said, "Lazarus come forth".He specified a name,otherwise all the dead would have come forth.Christ has the power to save us spiritually and he has the power to bring us forth from the dust of the earth.
andreas.


----------



## andreas (Nov 24, 2004)

***KAI OI ACOUSANTEV--AND THOSE WHO HEAR***

It does not say that they will all hear,but only those that hear,and these are the saved,the regenerated,the elect.I agree with you.Only the spirit of God can give you the ears to hear,and this happens first.
andreas.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 25, 2004)

Those were my conclusions also. But I agree with Scott that one has to have ears to hear. That was why my conclusion had to be that the text is talking about when we enter into immotality or everlasting life. I believe the it needs to be interpreted contextually as well as grammatically.

Thanks guys, Randy


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 2, 2004)

Eze 37:1 The hand of the LORD was upon me, and carried me out in the spirit of the LORD, and set me down in the midst of the valley which [was] full of bones,
Eze 37:2 And caused me to pass by them round about: and, behold, [there were] very many in the open valley; and, lo, [they were] very dry.
Eze 37:3 And he said unto me, Son of man, can these bones live? And I answered, O Lord GOD, thou knowest.
Eze 37:4 Again he said unto me, Prophesy upon these bones, and say unto them, O ye dry bones, hear the word of the LORD.
Eze 37:5 Thus saith the Lord GOD unto these bones; Behold, I will cause breath to enter into you, and ye shall live:
Eze 37:6 And I will lay sinews upon you, and will bring up flesh upon you, and cover you with skin, and put breath in you, and ye shall live; and ye shall know that I [am] the LORD.
Eze 37:7 So I prophesied as I was commanded: and as I prophesied, there was a noise, and behold a shaking, and the bones came together, bone to his bone.
Eze 37:8 And when I beheld, lo, the sinews and the flesh came up upon them, and the skin covered them above: but [there was] no breath in them.
Eze 37:9 Then said he unto me, Prophesy unto the wind, prophesy, son of man, and say to the wind, Thus saith the Lord GOD; Come from the four winds, O breath, and breathe upon these slain, that they may live.
Eze 37:10 So I prophesied as he commanded me, and the breath came into them, and they lived, and stood up upon their feet, an exceeding great army.
Eze 37:11 Then he said unto me, Son of man, these bones are the whole house of Israel: behold, they say, Our bones are dried, and our hope is lost: we are cut off for our parts.
Eze 37:12 Therefore prophesy and say unto them, Thus saith the Lord GOD; Behold, O my people, I will open your graves, and cause you to come up out of your graves, and bring you into the land of Israel.
Eze 37:13 And ye shall know that I [am] the LORD, when I have opened your graves, O my people, and brought you up out of your graves,
Eze 37:14 And shall put my spirit in you, and ye shall live, and I shall place you in your own land: then shall ye know that I the LORD have spoken [it], and performed [it], saith the LORD.

[Edited on 12-2-2004 by Average Joey]


----------



## street preacher (Jan 15, 2005)

I agree with Andreas


----------

